
Why I'm Working on Yarn - wycats
http://yehudakatz.com/2016/10/11/im-excited-to-work-on-yarn-the-new-js-package-manager-2/
======
okket
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684980)

------
gleenn
No programming language ecosystem is safe from Yehuda's grasp. I'm looking
forward to using one more well-executed tool with better repeatability,
security, and performance.

------
pbowyer
Does that man ever sleep? Great work Yehuda!

